
Greatest shortcoming of human race: inability to understand exponential growth - chupa-chups
https://www.resilience.org/stories/2013-09-15/albert-bartlett-on-message-about-exponential-growth-to-the-end/
======
chupa-chups
Sorry for the edited title, but the original title was too long.

The article is from 2013, but, from my PoV, quite relevant today.

